# Diferencias cono dual y cono comun



## electron88 (Ago 22, 2013)

¿que tal? el motivo del tema es para aquella gente que sabe,quizas puede sonar medio tonta la consulta pero tengo la duda, quiero sabes cual es la diferencia entre:

cono dual (cono+ difusor)

cono comun

y el cono con borde de tela.

siempre hablando de parlantes rango extendido, y conos de celulosa! la duda viene porque estoy por reparar un parlante que tengo, es un ucoa de 10" tengo tres en total, dos andando y este para reparar, el cono original es dual y de un "carton" muy blando!

los repuestos que eh averiguado, los conos que vienen de celulosa, son un poco mas grueso que el original! eh visto que hay de celulosa con borde de tela y celulosa con borde del mismo material o sea todo de celulosa, consulte sobre el cono dual y me dicen que viene en dos piezas, el cono + el difusor, la duda es que diferencia hay entre el borde de tela, el cono comun, y el cono con el difusor!

¿que funcion cumpe el difusor?

eso es todo si alguien puede aclararme esto. 

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 22, 2013)

Sería preferible si pudieras conseguir un cono de cartón (a la antigua) con suspensión de tela.

El difusor aumenta la respuesta en agudos

Saludos !


----------

